# pf + rd



## nORKy (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi,

I have one NIC and I want a round-robin to IP on the same network; but it doesn't work. Why?

```
mysql_h = "{ 10.0.0.2 10.0.0.3}"
rdr on vmx3f0 inet proto tcp from any to any port mysql -> $mysql_h

#vmx3f0 is 10.0.0.4
```

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2013)

From pf.conf(5):

```
Redirections cannot reflect packets back through the interface they arrive on,
     they can only be redirected to hosts connected to different interfaces or
     to the firewall itself.
```


----------



## nORKy (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok, thanks. Can I add a second NIC with an IP on the same network?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 19, 2013)

nORKy said:
			
		

> Can I add a 2nd NIC with an IP on the same network?


No, this will cause other problems.

Why don't you try to set up carp(4) on the MySQL servers?


----------



## nORKy (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you, good idea


----------

